# Zylkene alternative.



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Bailey has been on zylkene for a good while. He has fear aggression and these have really helped him. He has the 450mg ones and they cost £110ish every three months. 

Trouble being. This time around I can't afford them. It may be I'll be able to get them next month, it may be I wont be able to afford them for 6 months. 

So I'm hoping someone can suggest an alternative that is cheaper. Preferably one they've ha experience with? I've tried the DAP defusser but that had no effect. 

I have tried another that I can't remember from memory an that didn't help either. 

All suggestions and experiences welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Bailey has been on zylkene for a good while. He has fear aggression and these have really helped him. He has the 450mg ones and they cost £110ish every three months.
> 
> Trouble being. This time around I can't afford them. It may be I'll be able to get them next month, it may be I wont be able to afford them for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Have you been getting them from the vet or on line? if you have been getting them from the vet they may well be cheaper on line. I get my stuff from Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic although shop around to compare the cheapest.

Other then that there is KalmAid if you want to read up on that
http://www.nutri-science.net/pets/pdfs/KalmAid DL.pdf
That again you can get on line.

There is also scullcap and valerian dorwest do those
http://www.nutri-science.net/pets/pdfs/KalmAid DL.pdf

Dr petal is another thing
Home | Welcome to Dr Petals | high quality Organics For Animals | animals deserve the best care

All the above is reccomended by Richard Allport who is a conventional vet but now deals with alternative natural treatments reccomended in an article on

also from the natural medicines website
anxiety/depression

Kava Kava: a herbal remedy that has an anxiety relieving action and helps restful sleep.

St Johns Wort: a well known herbal remedy for anxiety and depression.

Skullcap & Valerian: a herbal combination which relaxes, calms, and helps the patient to cope with stress

emotional problems see also anxiety/depression, shock/trauma, travel sickness

Bach Flowers: remedies prepared from the flowers of wild plants, bushes and trees.

Agrimony: for those who hide worries behind a brave face
Aspen: for apprehension, anxiety and fear
Beech: for critical and intolerance of others.
Centaury: for the weak willed; exploited or imposed upon
Cerato: for lack of self confidence
Cherry Plum: for uncontrolled and irrational behaviour
Chestnut Bud: for those who refuse to learn from experience
Chicory: for possessive behaviour
Clematis: for those who are inattentive, dreamy and absent minded
Crab Apple: the cleanser. Self disgust/detestation and feelings of shame.
Elm: for those overwhelmed by inadequacy and responsibility.
Gentian: for despondency
Gorse: for the pessimist and those feeling defeated.
Heather: for over achievement.
Holly: for jealousy and envy
Honeysuckle: for homesickness
Hornbeam: for that Monday morning feeling
Impatiens: for impatience and over excitability
Larch: for lack of self confidence
Mimulus: for anxiety and fear in specific situations
Mustard: for sadness and those feeling low
Oak: for those struggling against illness and adversity
Olive: for those fatigued and drained of energy
Pine: for feelings of guilt
Red Chestnut: for excessive concern and worry for others
Rescue Remedy: for shock, fear, anxiety and trauma
Rock Rose: for those suddenly alarmed and easily panicked
Rock Water: for those in self-denial
Scleranthus: for fluctuating moods and indecision
Star of Bethlehem: for the after effects of a serious incident, e.g. fright after an accident
Sweet Chestnut: for those with a bleak out look and utter dejection
Vervain: for over enthusiasm
Vine: for dominance and arrogance
Walnut: for adjustment difficulties
Water Violet: for those who are reserved and prefer being alone
White Chestnut: for those who are pre occupied
Wild Oat: to help determine ones intended path in life
Wild Rose: for resignation and apathy
Willow: for feelings of resentment

Dr Petals: Organic flower and herb essences from a farm in rural France

Training: helps focus on training issues.
Trust: helps reassure emotionally fragile pets
Show Nerves: to soothe tension and reduce nerves before an event
Crisis: helps pets to cope with stressful or emergency situations
Loss: soothes emotional pain of bereavement
Fear: promotes calm and relaxation in fearful situations
Separation Anxiety: eases pets stress when separated from owners.
Elixir of Life: an energy boost for the convalescing pet.

http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you tried lowering the dosage at all? After a while you should be able to reduce dosage whilst maintaining the same affects.

Jake was initially on the 450mg tablets, 1 a day, but after two months our vet advised us to reduce the dosage - so we did, gradually - first going down to a 450mg capsule every other day, and then a 225mg every other day, and then eventually onto a 75mg one every other day - which he is still on now. Jake is about 27 kg, but because we did the high dosage initially, and then reduced gradually, he is still getting the same benefits from the low dosage - this works out very cost effective so maybe something to try with Bailey.

We get ours from VetUK, who actually have 10% off at the moment, making 100 capsule packs of the 75mg ones £33.

We use it in conjunction with the Adaptil (DAP) spray, which I've found more effective than the diffuser - probably because you can spray it directly where you want it, and hence is more concentrated for the dog. 

Other than that, no suggestions I'm afraid - I tried Dorwest Scullcap and Valerian tablets and KalmAid, but nothing had the same affect as Zylkene, even on the very low dosage.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Have a look at the 'remedies' on the Doreen Paige website. There is one for aggression.

We've used several of her remedies with excellent results on my own dogs and dogs that train here. They are only £13.00 each.

www.*doreenpaige*.com/


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, don't know if this helps - I have a pack of Magicalm by vetvits - magnesium calmer. My dog has liver and gastrointestinal problems and have been advised not to give it to her whilst she's having bloods done in case it effects the results. Anyway, you can have them free (just cover postage)  xx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks sled dog, tried to leave you rep for taking so much time but apparently I need to leave rep for others first lol. I have been getting it online, usually at VETUK, will read up on the others thank you.

Sixstar, I didn't know you could do that! That would actually be great, I could order the 225mg ones now and swap down to the 75mg ones next time I need to order, do you think that would work? I tried the spray too but it made him hyper, it was like he was 6 months old again lol.

I use rescue remedy on bonfire night for both of them and that's worked a treat, I try to use natural stuff if possible which is why I like the zylkene.

I had looked at the CSJ calm stuff too, since the billy no mate does the job well in flea season but obviously since I know zylkene works I'd rather stick to that.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Sixstar, I didn't know you could do that! That would actually be great, I could order the 225mg ones now and swap down to the 75mg ones next time I need to order, do you think that would work? I tried the spray too but it made him hyper, it was like he was 6 months old again lol.


Yep, that sounds fine. Since you've had him on a high dose for a good while now, and are going to reduce gradually, I should think you'll find the desired affect maintained like we did :thumbup:


----------

